# Second coat of Cabots?



## wncpainter (Aug 7, 2010)

I am using a semi-solid Cabots oil ext on a house and after washing the siding there is significant variance among the exposed vs the protected sides of the house. The stain takes well on the better woood, but where there is significant wear the Stain just soaks and soaks not giving the same color depth as with the better siding... my question is after putting as much stain on with spray and back brush, should I apply a second coat tomorow to deepen the color to match the rest.. I know Cabots suggests only one coat.. so I am wondering.. will it blush out?, or a waste of more material?? thanks....


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Usually stains , even if spec'd 1 coat can have a second coat applied while it is still wet. Wet on wet coats. Once its dry, it could build a sheen, and could peel. Chances are on siding, you'll be fine even after its dry.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I have had epic failures applying two coats of Cabot's semi-solid. I would tread lightly in your shoes. It is not meant to be built as a multi layer film like paints. You are possibly going to end up promoting some peeling and vapor transmission issues.


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Usually stains , even if spec'd 1 coat can have a second coat applied while it is still wet. Wet on wet coats. Once its dry, it could build a sheen, and could peel. Chances are on siding, you'll be fine even after its dry.


while NCPaint1 and I disagree on a few things, he's one of the very few guys who know how to apply stain correctly: if a second coat is needed, apply it wet on wet. it is essentially still one coat, but you want to give your wood as much stain as it will take, anymore, and you're building a skin, like paint, and what's the point then using a stain? and if it's two story, use scaffolding and always SPRAY AND BACK BRUSH YOUR EXTERIOR STAINS, not just cabot stains. prevents flashing and makes the product last longer.


----------



## wncpainter (Aug 7, 2010)

so I'm somewhere between epic failure and,, it will be fine... I guess I will see how it looks this AM.. I would leave it alone, but partner wants to recoat...


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

At this point its a crap shoot. Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

This is why I always flood it and back brush!


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

samk069 said:


> This is why I always flood it and back brush!


Would adding some lacquer thinner allow this coat to burn into the first? Maybe?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

samk069 said:


> Would adding some lacquer thinner allow this coat to burn into the first? Maybe?


 :no:


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> :no:


yeah... not a claim, just a thought. I'm full of em.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

samk069 said:


> yeah... not a claim, just a thought. I'm full of em.


Actually you're in the ballpark.  with transparent and semi-trans stains that aren't drying properly, sticky, or building a sheen you can wipe them down using the appropriate thinner. This breaks the film enough to allow trapped solvent or excess material to dry or be removed. Provided that you catch it soon enough. I haven't tried using a hotter solvent on coatings that are more fully cured, that's a question for a chemist.


----------

